# K-Sport coilovers!?!?!



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Does anyone know much about the brand K-Sport and they're coilovers? Are they any good? Or they like an off brand...

See I'm trying to find a cheap but nice set of coilovers, and ebay seems to be the place to find them cheapest and these K-Sport are everywhere!?!?!?!?


----------



## icebertz (May 18, 2007)

yea im looking for coilovers too ..k-sports are like 800$ on ebay...whats up with coilovers for 18$ wtf are these any good?


----------



## camryman99 (Aug 30, 2007)

K-Sport is one of the top performance suspension brands for import cars. I have never heard anybody complain about they're coilover kits. The only bad thing is that they are expensive, I believe the cheapest price I've found for their coilovers sets is $750 and I did not check ebay. Some kits easily go up to $1,400. But you definetly get your moneys worth. Ksport USA - Performance Suspension


----------



## camryman99 (Aug 30, 2007)

icebertz said:


> yea im looking for coilovers too ..k-sports are like 800$ on ebay...whats up with coilovers for 18$ wtf are these any good?


I would not get any coilovers sets that are priced below $350 on ebay. There is no way any coilover kit (new) would cost less than $350, unless its a fake imitation brand or used coilovers. So that being said, definetly do not get coilovers that are priced at $18 dollars weather they are new or used.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

k-sport is definitely not one if the "top performers" companies. when they first came out they were shitty, and some people still are having problems with them. but for the price, i'd get megans over them. tanabe and tein also make some that are about the same price.


----------



## icebertz (May 18, 2007)

its true. i read alot of complaints about ksport coilovers, they do not provide a good suspension..thats why im going with tein for about 800$


----------



## icebertz (May 18, 2007)

ok i did my homework and for what i heard k-sport is a good reliable brand..i heard more complaints about tein coilovers than i did from ksports...so i went with k sporst for 850$, even at the place where i install them said it was a good bargain cus good coilvers like these goes for 1,200..so i got'em on and its pretty good


----------

